
Startup takes on Dropbox, Box, using cloud and local storage - cadeuh
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3020684/storage/startup-infinit-takes-on-dropbox-box-using-cloud-and-local-storage.html
======
brudgers
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10880780](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10880780)

